#ubuntu-laptop 2007-04-30
<richardsith_> hello
<The_Machine> hiya
<The_Machine> i'm using Kubuntu, and the wireless card on my laptop picks up WAPs intermittently.  It's strange, because it's an all or nothing thing - it sees the 10 WAPs around me, or none.  It works about 50% of the time.  I have booted the Kubuntu live CD and i haven't had it not work.  Could someone help me with what might be the problem?  (A service?)  Also, a problem that coincides with this is that the battery is not detected by the OS sometimes, eve
<The_Machine> n if i don't have the AC plugged in and it's running on batteries (it still sometimes says "battery not present")
<invizible> Hello
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-05-01
<ccnp> my sound card  is not work in ubuntu 7.4  it is  Adi 1981B SoundMAX  i need help
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-05-02
<encompass> I wondered if anyone could point me to some tools or howto's to get my Asus A7F system to suspend/hibernate?
<encompass> Additionally, I want to learn how all this acpi stuff works... any recommendations?  Do we have a list of common tools?
<encompass> for example I just learned about acpi_listen... that is kinda cool.
<Stephen> Hello, i know this is not a tech support room, but i have a specfic problem
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-05-03
<encompass> not a soul to help me
<encompass> dang
<q-t> Hey, im trying to install ubuntu on a HP Compaq nc6000, I cant find it on any lists of laptops that work with ubuntu, is the nc6000 NOT compatible??
<q-t> please help? :P
<q-t> when I try to boot the laptop with the Ubuntu installation CD, I get an error msg about fd0 or something
<q-t> !nc6000
<Infecto> it should be ok
<Infecto> i install on nx9020
<Infecto> nc6010
<Infecto> asus f2j
<Infecto> acer travelmate 2490
<Infecto> all works ok
<Infecto> more info about error
<q-t> ok
<q-t> ehm, I have burned ubuntu 7.04 onto a dvd, I think that might be what the problem is
<q-t> Cause it seems like it wont boot
<q-t> fd0 is the CD/DVD rom right?
<Nailor_> No, normally that one is floppy disk
<q-t> ok, i dont have a floppy on my laptop
<q-t> ehm, It boots to the menu where u select what u want to do. Where u choose to install or do the mem test and so on
<q-t> but when i choose to install, it goes on, and when the ubuntu logo comes up on the screen, and the load bar is pending back and forth, all stops
<q-t> dont know what the hell is wrong, other than its on a dvd, not a cd
<Infecto> pata sata ?
<q-t> hehe, what?
<Infecto> it should be normal connection
<q-t> normal connection?
<Infecto> hda should be your disk driver
<Infecto> drive
<Infecto> not driver
<q-t> ok
<q-t> do you have any idea of what I can do?
<q-t> the error message reads something about a "error in/on a block , fd0" or something.
<q-t> Hey, I finally got the ubuntu to boot correctly and start. But when it gets to the desktop, and Im pushing the install button, it wont install. It just stands still and runs the dvd like its about to take off...o_o
<q-t> sorry:P
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-05-04
<popey> could someone tell me if I have assigned bug 112104 to the right thing? the kernel, or should I put it in acpi-support or some other?
<popey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/112104
<mjg59> popey: Throttling isn't scaling
<mjg59> popey: In general, you don't want throttling, and nowadays many bioses don't implement it
<Woodrag> Can't het the sound on my laptop working... I tried just about everything but no result... I am looking for some help here....
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-05-05
<rizal_oprex> hi all
<rhkfin_> Hi! Is it worth doing a bugrep about HP XE3 (old, yes) hotkeys that don't give no keycodes with showkey or acpid or xev?
<rhkfin_> Hibernate, power, brightness, numbad work but volume, mute & contrast dont.
<rhkfin_> Well, then there are some play/stop/skip -buttons but I'd think they'll never work, they are for 'power off cd playing'
<rhkfin_> Does anyone know if it is possible to get hotkeys working that give nothing with 'showkey', 'acpid', or 'xev'?
<rhkfin_> Does anyone know if it is possible to get hotkeys working that give nothing with 'showkey', 'acpid', or 'xev'? (Sorry for asking it 'all the time' :)
<kensho> hello
<ewanm89> Is the template going to be updated now Feisty is out?
<Nailor> Well, you can just add the extra column there
<ewanm89> And change the headings?
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-05-06
<dscoular> Attempting install on Sony VAIO PCG-C1MV I get as far as the squashfs obviously uncompressing then it hangs... what does it do after squashfs and how to debug ?
<dscoular> My guess is it's attempting to start X. Can I do a text only install ?
<benanzo> I am running Feisty 2.6.20-15-generic ia32 on an Apple MacBook Core Duo, does this kernel support EFI booting?  when I apt-get install elilo it pulls down efibootmgr which requires module efivars.  That module doesn't exist in this kernel
<ravee1981> hi all
<duddu> #duddu
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-04-28
<Idan> Hi there, anyone online ?
<phil-r70> any desired language?
<phil-r70> (hi, by the way)
<pjoul> hi! can someone look at Bug #223205?
<pjoul> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/223205
<rustifer> I'm having troubles with my laptop. It's a toshiba satellite 2455. I burnt the desktop .iso file to a DVD because it's what I had handy. The ubuntu disk boots and then when I try either "test drive" or "install" I get "cdrom error"  Is this a problem with the hardware or the cd?
<rustifer> ok actually it's "i/o error: errr reading boot cd <reboot>"
<rustifer> hmm nevermind, seems like it's all over the forums. I'll look there.
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-04-29
<shan> Hello could some one help me with setting up my wireless lan, I am using ubuntu 8.04
<shan> I have a broadcom card
<shan> broadcom 4306 wlan card
<Dragonite> how about laptop support in Hardy Heron??? When i install it, wifi isn't installed by default...... this really s..x
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-04-30
<AtomicSpark> is this the same "team" as the wiki?
<viniciolindo> hi, i have a big problem with my laptop about suspend/hibernate my laptop is an asus a7v with ati x700 and pentium M, my ubuntu is hardy: when i go in sleep mode i cannot wake up my computer..somebody can help me?
<amirman84> if this isn't support for ubuntu on laptops what is it exactly?
<simmerz> hi. my intel 3945 wireless doesn't work since upgrading to heron. I get lots of keycode errors in /var/log/messages instead. worked fine under gutsy!
<simmerz> anyone around?
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-05-01
<PyR3X> hello
<adf> ok on an xps m1330 cpu scaling doesn't work
<adf> $ sudo invoke-rc.d powernowd restart
<adf> will restart powernowd
<adf> however
<adf> cat /proc/acpi/processor/CPU1/throttling
<adf> gives states:   *T0:                  100%
<adf> and /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu1/cpufreq/cpuinfo_max_freq
<adf> doesnt exist
<oceanvessel_> hi ther
<oceanvessel_> anybody with a tablet pc??
<vxbinaca>  /msg nickserv set unfiltered on
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-05-02
<Loiske> Hi people, anyone got a nice guide for lowering the powerusage of your laptop?
<Rich711> Hello. Would it be alright if I asked a couple of general questions regarding Ubuntu compatability?
<Rich711> It pertains to laptops.
<doc_> hi
<doc_> is there a fix model to create a new guide about the installation of ubuntu on a laptop?
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-05-03
<shady> hi there
<Syntux> Hi, if I want to test Hardy on Tecra A8 and another A8 test exists, do I have to overwrite the old one (Feisty test) or do I have to create a new wikiname /HardyToshibaTecraA8 ?
<firstohit> Hi, I need help with my laptop. I have Panasonic ToughBook T2 and it has the IPW2200 wireless. When I installed Hardy it worked fine. But today when I rebooted I can't see wireless networking, How can I fix it. Thank you for your help
<firstohit> hello can somebody help
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-05-04
<edson> hi guys.
<edson> (:
<the_d0ct0r> hi
<zzottt> Hi, is it ok if I ask questions?
<Ross_Vandegrift> Hi everyone - is there a list of known regressions in Hardy heron, specifically related to laptops?
<Ross_Vandegrift> I've found a number, but I don't want to retrace any steps, or post bugs/patches for already known things...
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-04-27
<Kaushal> hi
<Kaushal> which laptop i should buy for Ubuntu OS ?
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-04-28
<deap1> hello everyone... how can i seek fo*r help around here for fixin up some troulbes with ubuntu
<deap1> :D i thought maybe theres another irc server but they all come back to here  :D
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-04-29
<kristian_> hi all
<kristian_> slightly off topic - anybody know where I can find specs for my "new" Samsung VM6000?
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-04-30
<hosoka1> Hello
<hosoka1> Is this the right room for any internal wireless card issue /
<hosoka1> ?
<Nirrad1st> is anyones laptop working , i have been installing and re installing and configurings for 2 weeks now. no sound.
<Nirrad1st> lol and like in the #ubuntu room no one answers here either. great. Some people would just like to use a computer and do things, instead of spending my whole time trying to make things work
<chaukar> Does anyone know how to fix the stretched usplash on 16:10 monitor?
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-05-01
<maksim2042> gentlemen, could anyone help with a probem on a netbook?
<maksim2042> the keyboard doesn't respond at all
<drschupp> have you tried to test if it's a hardware problem at all?
<maksim2042> it works perfectly in the bios
<maksim2042> so it's not hardware
<maksim2042> and worked in Windows
<maksim2042> 20 minutes ago
<drschupp> had it worked before?
<maksim2042> (before I blew away the HD)
<maksim2042> yup
<maksim2042> well, not on Ubuntu
<maksim2042> just installed
<maksim2042> the machine is MSI Wind
<drschupp> tried the netbook remix?
<maksim2042> that's what I have
<maksim2042> USB keyboard/mouse work; I think MSI Wind has PS2 kybd
<drschupp> did it work in the live session?
<maksim2042> didn't try; just went ahead and installed
<maksim2042> stupid of me, I think
<drschupp> how did you install without keyboard usage?
<maksim2042> plugged in a USB external
<drschupp> odd... and you've tried restarting it?
<maksim2042> yup
<maksim2042> BIOS works as wll
<maksim2042> odd indeed
<drschupp> Hrm... to be honest, i'm not sure what would cause ps/2 failure off a clean install
<maksim2042> no idea
<maksim2042> this happened under OSX too, that's why I went to UBUNTU
<maksim2042> but that seemed to be a driver problem
<drschupp> tried checking drivers list?
<maksim2042> hmmm no, where?
<drschupp> system>administration>hardware drivers
<maksim2042> hold on
<maksim2042> says "no proprietary drivers in use"
<drschupp> shucks... I've heard about problems of proprietary drivers conflicting
<maksim2042> gonna try live cd
<maksim2042> ok, kbd doens't work booting off USB either
<drschupp> sorry, dude, I can't think of anything that should cause that... definitely send in a bug ticket
<maksim2042> this is the weirdest... I've struggled with EVERY part of a machine while installing Linux, never with Keyboard!
<maksim2042> hmm... maybe I'll go back to OS X... I just want a functional M$-free netbook
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-05-02
<elena09> hi
<eraldo> Greetings!
<eraldo> I want to buy a laptop for working outside (garden, etc)
<eraldo> any (personal) hints / recommendations?
<elena09> hi
<elena09> hello?
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-05-03
<adn1> hii
<PupUserf00145> l
<didinux> hello everyone !
<anhu> hello
<didinux> Anyone tried to use iwlagn driver with the N mode ?
<didinux> my card is : Intel Wireless WiFi Link 5100AGN
<elena09> hi
#ubuntu-laptop 2010-05-03
<benkong2> I have an internal mic problem with skype anyone help?
#ubuntu-laptop 2010-05-04
<demitrius> Anybody here had issues installing 10.04 on an Acer Aspire One?
<demitrius> 10.04 Netbook Remix
#ubuntu-laptop 2010-05-06
<eks010> help I have a gateway netbook with win 7 starter     I installed ubuntu netbook via wubi    and   after install i rebooted and all I get is (after hitting enter to load ubuntu) is a flashing curser (underscore) and never load but if I edit the command in grub for recovery mode (chande hd to 0,1 insted of 0,2 it loads
<eks010> can you help?
#ubuntu-laptop 2011-05-04
<Chrispy> Hello ?
#ubuntu-laptop 2012-05-02
<droelf> someone here?
